# newspeak



## tanguita

Salut!
je besoin d'aide pour traduire le mot "newspeak" dans cette phrase (elle est prise d'un article qui parle sur les jobs de McDxxxxx et sur la définition du mot "Mcjob" dans le dictionnaire Oxford):

All this is "have a nice day" newspeak, pretending that changing words changes the reality.

Merci!


----------



## JWHarding

Newspeak vient du chef-d'oeuvre de George Orwell, 1984. Dans la traduction que j'ai lu, c'était traduit par "novlangue". 

Mais je pense que la référence passera moins bien en français : 1984 est archi-connu pour les anglophones, mais les Français connaissent moins bien au dela du mythique Big Brother.

Tu peux peut-être traduire par "cette mode". (edit : en fait "langue de bois" est mieux)


----------



## asperge-platane

langue de bois ou novlangue

("j'ai besoin d'aide" il faut écrire)
"tirée d'un article qui parle de la politique d'emploi chez Mc Do et de la définition de" etc.


----------



## asperge-platane

jallais revenir sur mon interprétation
oui ici c'est novlangue,  mais cela se dit couramment en français


----------



## tanguita

Merci a tous pour les réponses (et les corrections!).
Je n'ai pas compris,qu'est-ce qui se dit couramment en français? novlangue?

Au moins en Argentine je sais que 1984 est un ouvrage très connu.


----------



## ouaouh

Je parlerais aussi de langue de bois. je n'avais jamais entendu "novlangue"


----------



## asperge-platane

très franchement, je ne suis pas très adepte des néologismes, mais novlangue se dit: c'est ce que je mettrais sans hésiter


----------



## JWHarding

Je n'ai jamais entendu "novlangue" en dehors d'une discussion sur 1984, alors que "langue de bois" est très courant.


----------



## asperge-platane

alors au pire mettez "jargon" mais pas langue de bois, qui ne va pas ici

mais je maintiens  que cela se dit, novlangue


----------



## tanguita

Comment je peux donc mettre "novlangue" ou "langue de bois" dans la phrase?:

Tout ceci est un "passez une bonne journée" novlangue...


----------



## Arrius

Le but de la langue inventée par le parti Ingsoc dans le livre "1884" de George Orwell, c'était d'empêcher les habitants d'Oceania de penser en leur privant des mots nécéssaires pour le faire, de sorte qu'ils ne puissent se comporter que selon les ordres du gouvernement sous la direction du mythologique Big Brother. C'est la seule langue dont le vocabulaire diminue au lieu de d'augmenter. Une phrase citée dans le livre est la suivante: _Oldthinkers unbellyfeel  Ingsoc_ ce qui signifie _Les révisionistes sont incapables d'apprécier le Socialisme Anglais_. Et les croyants peuvent qualifier cette grave faute de _doubleplusungood_ (_extrêmement mauvaise_), Donc *Mcjob* serait un vocable bien digne d'être inclu dans un dictionnaire du Newspeak ou utilisé par les employés dudite organisation qui vous souhaitent routinement et doubleplus-insincèrement, "Have a nice day" en esquissant un rictus de sourire.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Arrius said:


> Donc *Mcjob* serait un vocable bien digne d'être inclu dans un dictionnaire du Newspeak ou utilisé par les employés de ladite organisation ...


 
Pour les francophones qui ne le savaient pas, il serait peut-être bon de définir *McJob : emploi bidon*.  Utilisé sans doute par les employés de ladite organisation à condition d'être cyniques ; détesté par la direction qui a voulu en interdire l'utilisation, si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## tanguita

Salut,
Merci pour les réponses mais je ne sais toujours pas comment traduire cette phrase:

All these is a "have-a-nice-day newspeak

=(Tout ceci est un jargon qui dit "passez un bonne jounée" )???

"Newspeak" est un dictionnaire aussi?

Help! je n'arrive pas!!


----------



## Arrius

Peut-être que cette citation du Wikipedia aidera:

En plus de l'anglais classique, langue officielle de l'Océania, l'Angsoc (Ingsoc en anglais) a créé une langue, le novlangue (_newspeak_ en anglais). Cette langue est constituée principalement d'assemblages de mots et est soumise à une politique de réduction du vocabulaire. Le nombre de mots en novlangue diminue sans arrêt. Au début du roman, un membre du Parti Extérieur révèle que la version finale du dictionnaire novlangue était en préparation afin d'éliminer tout autre mode de pensée et idée hérétique.


----------



## Keith Bradford

tanguita said:


> Salut,
> Merci pour les réponses mais je ne sais toujours pas comment traduire cette phrase:
> 
> All this is a "have-a-nice-day" newspeak


 
Il faut comprendre que (pour les Britanniques au moins) "Have a nice day" n'était pas une expression courante il y a 30 ans. Si elle l'est devenue depuis, c'est à cause de l'habitude des grandes sociétés - surtout américaines et surtout MacDonalds - de former leurs employés à répéter cette formule. Beaucoup d'Anglais considèrent encore que "Have a nice day" fait preuve de manque de sincérité, "pretending that changing words changes the reality".

Or, quant à le traduire en français, si vous considérez que "Bonne journée !" est trop ancré dans la langue française, le truc sera de trouver une autre expression, aussi innovante qu'insincère, pour la remplacer.


----------



## tanguita

je n'arrive pas à traduire cette phrase!!!


----------



## asperge-platane

laé règle de la traduction c'est le contexte
cela vient d'un roman? d'un article, etc. on ne traduire pas pareil
si cela décrit la novlangue telle quelle, alors il faut garder les mots anglais
 avec une note expliquant que cela défie l'usage commaun des salutations

sinon (si c'est roman ou je ne sais), alors il faiut chercher l'équivalent d'une phrase toute faite dans l'entreprise française, et on se moque si cela dit "bonjour" ou pas


----------



## tanguita

Il s'agit d'un article tiré du journal "The guardian". J'ai marqué en gras la phrase qui me pose problème.
*McJobs are giving Britain a reputation as Europe's offshore banana republic*

Everyone knows what a McJob is. It is exactly what the Oxford English Dictionary says: "An unstimulating, low-paid job with few prospects, esp one created by the expansion of the service sector." Now McDonald's is trying to get the word removed or re-defined by putting up some patsy MPs to sign an early day motion, and organising a petition and an open letter signed mainly by other service employers and some who have taken the McShilling at some time or another.Oddly enough, they are not protesting - as perhaps they might - at the rubbishing of their brand name. Instead the McMuffins who have signed the letter claim to be protesting on behalf of the company's 67,000 employees who, they say, are being insulted and demeaned by the derogatory word (though it's not the people but the work and pay that "McJob" traduces).* All this is have-a-nice-day newspeak,* pretending that changing words changes the reality. Should the OED re-define a McJob as a "challenging, starter-job on the entry-level ladder to success"? The government itself is inclined to mis-describe dead-end jobs as "entry-level".
McDonald's is by no means a worst employer, but nor are such jobs an easy route to the top. Some staff do work their way up to become managers, escaping the minimum wage "crew" jobs that need state subsidies to survive. But do the sums, and the odds aren't good.


----------



## asperge-platane

oui, mais c'est pour en faire quoi, tout le probèle est là
si c'est une description, alors il faut garder en anglais et faire une note explicative
expliquer que normalement on dit hello et que mc do a inventé une formule, et que c'est de la novlangue dans la mesure où cela prend la place de la réalité,  mieux que quand on dit "bonjour" qui veut dire la même chose dans le fond, mais que l'on n' entend plus comme "ayez un jour bon"

regarder si dans les mac do français on fait de même par exemple
 traduire, c'est énergie, désir, imagination, ressources
 bon je décroche là


----------



## tanguita

Non, ce n'est pas une description, je dois le traduire en français (pour un exercice). Je ne peut pas me permettre de laisser "have a nice day" en anglais et l'expliquer en bas de page. 
Dans les McDo en France il me semble bien qu'ils disent "au revoir et bonne journée".
"newspeak" me pose problème aussi, je ne sais pas si le traduire par novlangue ou langue de bois...

Bon,merci quand même pour l'aide!


----------



## OLN

Je pense qu'ici newspeak ne veut pas dire langue de bois (wooden language) au sens strict, avec son aspect manipulateur et dissimulateur. 
Dire "have a nice day" est plus vide que manipulateur.


> All this is have-a-nice-day newspeak, pretending that changing words changes the reality.


Je ne comprends pas en quoi "on prétend que changer les mots change la réalité". Quels mots change-t-on ? 

Au pire, l'expression est automatique et dépourvue de sa bonne intention.

_jargon_ et _novlangue_ sont habituellement cryptés, hermétiques ou bourrés de néologismes.
Des deux, je préfère_ novlangue_, qui a le bénéfice de respecter _newspeak_ et la notion de langue imposée par Big Brother.
EDIT : _psittacisme_ ? répéter machinalement sans comprendre, comme un perroquet. Hélas on perd l'idée qu'il a été imposé par la maison McD. Psittacisme novlangue ?


----------



## manon33

Le problème, c'est que 'Have a nice day' ne se traduit pas en français - c'est une phrase particulièrement americain!  Ce n'est même pas anglais, à vrai dire.

'Newspeak' non plus - c'est un mot inventé exprès pour le roman '1984'.


----------



## asperge-platane

novlangue
il faut une note, je suis désolée de vos le dire
"au revoir et bonne et douche (ou heureuse) journée", enfin n'importe quoi qui change de la formule habituelle


----------



## Aoyama

Ici, le problème c'est plutôt de _détourner _la traduction pour lui donner le soupçon d'ironie ou de cynisme qui rétablit une certaine "vérité".
On avait aussi "finger licking good" (bon à s'en lécher les doigts) qui devient "la bouffe qui salit les doigts". Fast food a d'ailleurs dû contribuer à "malbouffe".
Donc, laissons tomber Orwell :
McJobs, tel quel ou : Boulot McDo
Have a nice day = (peut-être) bonne journée ducon
Pour "parler à la McDo", je manque d'inspiration ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Ce « have-a-nice-day newspeak » me fait penser aux automatismes qui sont débités dans la grande distribution en France. On parle de SBAM : Sourire Bonjour Au revoir Merci...


----------



## asperge-platane

je ne crois pas qu'Aoyoma ait raison de vouloir ainsi détourner
en revanche le SBAM me plaît beaucoup


----------



## wildeline

Dans les années 90 , petit boulot dans la grande distribution, on utilisait même le SBAM + :

Sourire Bonjour Au revoir Merci + une formule de politesse adaptée à la situation (bonne journée, Joyeuses fêtes de Noël, bonne soirée ...)


----------



## asperge-platane

notre conversation est exemplaire: c'est le travail d'un traducteur que de trouver dans la langue d'arrivée l'équivalent culturel de la langue de départ
ce SBAM+ est formidable (si je puis dire) (en restant axiologiquement neutre)


----------



## Arrius

*EDIT : psittacisme ? répéter machinalement sans comprendre, comme un perroquet. Hélas on perd l'idée qu'il a été imposé par la maison McD. Psittacisme **novlangue ? OLN*

En Newspeak cette forme de parler s'appelle _duckspeak_ (parler comme un canard) et celui qui le fait, _duckspeaker_. Ce mot a deux sens soit répéter sans réfléchir ce que dicte le parti, officiellement approuvé, soit ce que disent les opposants du régime (dont la plupart sont ficitifs), considéré comme un fatras séditieux quelqu'en soit le contenu.


----------



## P22T33

wildeline said:


> Dans les années 90 , petit boulot dans la grande distribution, on utilisait même le SBAM + :
> 
> Sourire Bonjour Au revoir Merci + une formule de politesse adaptée à la situation (bonne journée, Joyeuses fêtes de Noël, bonne soirée ...)



SBAM + est semblable au SMAT + en anglais:

Say (good)

Morning

And start to

Talk to people

On nous enseignait à l'école que les anglais étaient courtois, mais froids, laconiques et peu enclins à allonger les conversations.  Alors, pour engager une conversation, on commençait par (Good Morning) et on nous apprenait le SMAT + (qui représentait le *SMA*LL *T*ALK).  Or, pour rendre la conversation intéressante, on devait faire du "newspeak", c-à-d être au courant de l'actualité, être à même d'en parler, pouvoir mettre du sien et "broder" sur le sujet [new speak + new view speak + new views peak].


----------



## OLN

Novlangue est du langage (presque) courant. *SBAM* est une excellente idée si le texte s'adresse à un public averti. Cet acronyme (frappeur) est inconnu dans ma branche. 

Autres suggestions : 
- langage formaté, 
- idiosyncrasisme ou idiosyncratisme (suffixe -isme pour décrire un usage presque pathologique).
- On dit _sociolecte_ (dialecte propre à un groupe social); dit-on aussi _commerciolecte_ voire _macdolecte_ ? très novlangue.


----------



## asperge-platane

commerciolecte est bien sympa
mais vu que novlangue est  consacré pour traduire 1984, je m'en tiendrais là si j'étais à la place de la traductrice


----------

